# Hello from Texas! (We are coming out of the woodwork!)



## whatsaflyfish (Aug 2, 2016)

I've been lurking on the forum for a few months pouring over all of the awesome build threads and figured it was time to say hi.

I'm in the DFW, do a lot of fishing with baitcasters, recently found a love for fly fishing, and enjoy building rods. I've never owned a boat... but would love to change that!


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome, I'm in San Marcos!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome Whatsaflyfish!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from the coast.


----------



## skibsky6455 (Aug 13, 2013)

whatsaflyfish said:


> I've been lurking on the forum for a few months pouring over all of the awesome build threads and figured it was time to say hi.
> 
> I'm in the DFW, do a lot of fishing with baitcasters, recently found a love for fly fishing, and enjoy building rods. I've never owned a boat... but would love to change that!



WELCOME BRO !!!


----------

